# New Scorpion Jet



## The Basket (Jul 15, 2014)

BBC News - Farnborough Airshow: The Scorpion in search of a customer
What story with this?
F35 for twenty mil?
I doubt it sells dollar one.


----------



## Glider (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice idea and you have to admire their progress but at the end of the day an armed Hawk or other modern trainer would be just as good if not better at a similar price


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 15, 2014)

Its nothing like the F35, and not designed to compete.

Here's their website, which gives more detail: Home - Textron AirLand

Actually, it is something that a lot of smaller countries would be able to use. New Zealand for one could make good use of it, especially with its search and rescue capabilities.


----------



## The Basket (Jul 15, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> Its nothing like the F35, and not designed to compete.
> 
> Here's their website, which gives more detail: Home - Textron AirLand
> 
> Actually, it is something that a lot of smaller countries would be able to use. New Zealand for one could make good use of it, especially with its search and rescue capabilities.


$20 million for 500mph? No chance.
Looks like the old Tweet A-37 and has similar performance.
Interesting as an engineering project but if anyone buys it then I would be amazed.


----------



## Glider (Jul 15, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> Its nothing like the F35, and not designed to compete.
> 
> Here's their website, which gives more detail: Home - Textron AirLand
> 
> Actually, it is something that a lot of smaller countries would be able to use. New Zealand for one could make good use of it, especially with its search and rescue capabilities.



I recognise that, but would still go with a modern armed trainer say a Hawk 100/200 and cannot find much on its performance


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 15, 2014)

Glider said:


> I recognise that, but would still go with a modern armed trainer say a Hawk 100/200 and cannot find much on its performance



Check out the website. I doubt a trainer could do the variety of roles that this is designed for, given its configurable payload bay. Operating costs are likely to be lower than a Hawk too, since it uses mainly commercial off-the-shelf parts.

From the website:
Aircraft Length 44 ft 3 in
Wingspan 47 ft 10 in
Height 14 ft 2 in
Standard Empty Weight 11,800 lbs
Max Takeoff Weight 21,250 lbs
Max Internal Fuel Load 6,000 lbs
Max Internal Payload Bay 3,000 lbs
Thrust ~8,000 lbs
Max Speed 450 KTAS
Service Ceiling 45,000 ft
Ferry Range 2,400 NM


----------



## Glider (Jul 16, 2014)

approx. $25m will buy you a KAI T-50 Golden Eagle. Supersonic, internal Vulcan cannon, modern approx. 8,000lb payload and off the shelf.


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 16, 2014)

Overall, there seems to be no reason to chose this aircraft over a Hawk, or any of the other higher-end trainers(the Hawk is probably the best), especially since somebody else has already footed all the airframe development costs.

I'd buy Hawks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2014)

Or even one of these...


----------



## The Basket (Jul 16, 2014)

Or the AMX. Loads of machines out there.
my first thought is a supersonic machine very similar to F-5 or MiG-21 
I was amazed that it was a 500mph $20 million dead end.
If the USAF think the Sukhoi Su-30 is the minimum threat then this missile magnet is not getting dollar 1.


----------



## GingahNinja (Jul 17, 2014)

My understanding form a different article (can not locate it) was this is being proposed to be a homeland security aircraft. IE: keep it state side here in the US and just have it patrol the borders, opposed to using A-10's and F-35's. Still it's funny how they have described this as being a next gen ground attack plane, when the A-10 still does that exact job better than any aircraft currenty in the USAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2014)

Can anyone say F-20 Tigershark?


----------



## Gixxerman (Jul 22, 2014)

I still don't see why (an updated?) A10 is not relevant nor cost-effective.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 22, 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> I still don't see why (an updated?) A10 is not relevant nor cost-effective.



Operating cost? for border Patrol, you don't really need the firepower of an A10.



> my first thought is a supersonic machine very similar to F-5 or MiG-21



Everything on the mission list for this aircraft would preclude that sort of aircraft.


----------

